# I have no idea what to Build...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so for my second fantasy army i have a rather Interesting? Issue.....I want to Run The Magister Elspeth model but i have no idea what empire model's are good and to be honest i think most of there troops look like Clowns......Not to mention i already have the following models to work with and no idea what to do any list idea's of how to do a pact or something would be great...


-ELSPETH VON DRAKEN ON CARMINE DRAGON (Buddy is getting her for me @ gamesday)
-5 or so female vampires?
-1 Super Sexy Twin Vampire female BSB
-120 Zombies (Built..)
-2 Corpse Carts
-28 Graveguard (There made from Greatsword kitbashing)
-5 Vampire Knights (Can be Black knights or Blood Knights)

Anyone got an idea of how to make a good army? (pact with the undead is leading so far but i have no idea how that works......)


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

You'd need to run an Empire army with Elspeth as the army's lord choice and then use the SoM pact system to add some VC units to your list. But I also replied to your thread in the army lists section ...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sworn Radical said:


> You'd need to run an Empire army with Elspeth as the army's lord choice and then use the SoM pact system to add some VC units to your list. But I also replied to your thread in the army lists section ...


Ya gathered that much except i have no idea what Empire units would WORK with her.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I tend to favor fluff lists over ambitiously competitive lists - but that's just personal taste after all.

Coming from the fluff side of things you might want to emphasize the gunnery / artillery side of the Empire, and probably invest in a mostly shooty army. Elspeth is from Nuln after all, so why not expand on that background. Handgunners, Engineers, maybe one more wizard to go. Just thinking about a themed army here.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You could use her as a Vampire Lord on Dragon, then you do not need to have an Empire force.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

If you don't use her as _'Elspeth'_ then that'd be another nice option of course.

Might be fun to alter her mount to a true zombie dragon actually. k:


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

I too would suggest just using her as a vampire lord on a dragon. No need to get anything other then the model that you want.


----------

